# TEN BEST BEAR GUNS



## Mattval (May 20, 2021)

I love reading about guns and ammo.  This is a good piece.  But once again why does the 6.5 creedmoore have to be in every article?

https://www.fieldandstream.com/10-best-black-bear-cartridges/


----------



## Buckman18 (May 20, 2021)

Mattval said:


> I love reading about guns and ammo.  This is a good piece.  But once again why does the 6.5 creedmoore have to be in every article?
> 
> https://www.fieldandstream.com/10-best-black-bear-cartridges/



Because it has the catchy name "Creedmoor." I have one, and have shot 6-8 deer with it. NOT IMPRESSED. Blood trails are equivalent to a 243. Pencil holes. I think a 6.5 or 243 would honestly be the LAST choices for bears, but this is a matter of opinion. Treecutter has killed a lot with his 243, and is a heckuva hunter so there's that.

As for the rest of their list, ill at least play along. The 325 WSM would be a good mention, along with 444 Marlin. These articles are just click bait to stir the pot I think.


----------



## mallardsx2 (May 20, 2021)

Same reason everyone gets a trophy in today's world.


----------



## Buckman18 (May 20, 2021)

Another thought... how the heck would a 300 Ham'r out rank a 30-06 (which isn't mentioned)? The 30-06 probably killed more bears yesterday in Canada than the 300ham'r has since conception!


----------



## SC Hunter (May 20, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> Another thought... how the heck would a 300 Ham'r out rank a 30-06 (which isn't mentioned)? The 30-06 probably killed more bears yesterday in Canada than the 300ham'r has since conception!


I've got 2 30-06 rifles that I don't shoot much but keep because they have some sentimental value to me. I'd not be afraid to hunt a bear with them. Honestly I'd hunt anything in North America with them minus a grizzly.


----------



## splatek (May 20, 2021)

I was curious about the 06 as well... 
Problem is, everyone has a 30-06 so they can't drive up any sales. 
I think I would have retitled this article: "The ten best black bear cartridges _*you might not have heard of"*_
But, that's just me.


----------



## coolbreezeroho (May 20, 2021)

30-06 WITH A 220......What will it harvest


----------



## Mattval (May 21, 2021)

coolbreezeroho said:


> 30-06 WITH A 220......What will it harvest


I was thinking a 200 gr Swift A-Frame!


----------



## Mattval (May 21, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> Another thought... how the heck would a 300 Ham'r out rank a 30-06 (which isn't mentioned)? The 30-06 probably killed more bears yesterday in Canada than the 300ham'r has since conception!


Dude that's a great point!


----------



## Mattval (May 21, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> Because it has the catchy name "Creedmoor." I have one, and have shot 6-8 deer with it. NOT IMPRESSED. Blood trails are equivalent to a 243. Pencil holes. I think a 6.5 or 243 would honestly be the LAST choices for bears, but this is a matter of opinion. Treecutter has killed a lot with his 243, and is a heckuva hunter so there's that.
> 
> As for the rest of their list, ill at least play along. The 325 WSM would be a good mention, along with 444 Marlin. These articles are just click bait to stir the pot I think.


You know if you are shooting targets out to a 1000 yards the creedmoore is super cool.  But my hunting max is 400 yards.  So it does not do anything that anyo ther cartridge won't do inside 400 yards,


----------



## ChidJ (May 21, 2021)

The list seems to have no rhyme or reason. Not that any of the cartridges mentioned couldn't get the job done but, if tasked to write an article extolling the virtues of caliber "x" for the purpose of "x" I could drum up enough fluff to make a case for it being usable.

This article reads less like "Best Black Bear Cartridges" and more like "chamberings in guns I've taken on bear hunts".

Also, I'll take 6.5CM over geriatric 30-30 any day


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (May 21, 2021)

The best bear gun on the planet is a bow


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 21, 2021)

Article has no logic to it. No 30-06 and the 40 calibers ignored.


----------



## 35 Whelen (May 21, 2021)

Surprised that the 35 Whelen was not on the list.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 21, 2021)

Scott Rogers said:


> 45-70
> 300 winmag
> 30-06
> 308
> 444 marlin



Much more my thoughts than the author.


----------



## Professor (May 29, 2021)

Mattval said:


> I love reading about guns and ammo.  This is a good piece.  But once again why does the 6.5 creedmoore have to be in every article?
> 
> https://www.fieldandstream.com/10-best-black-bear-cartridges/


Because it is the man bun caliber.


----------



## Professor (May 29, 2021)

My top 10 without stepping into the magnums.

338 Federal
30-06
338-06
35 Whelen
8mm Mauser
9.3x62
375 Ruger
416 Ruger
45-70
444 Marlin


----------



## Mattval (May 29, 2021)

Professor said:


> My top 10 without stepping into the magnums.
> 
> 338 Federal
> 30-06
> ...


Great choices!  I want a 9.3 as well.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (May 29, 2021)

SC Hunter said:


> I've got 2 30-06 rifles that I don't shoot much but keep because they have some sentimental value to me. I'd not be afraid to hunt a bear with them. Honestly I'd hunt anything in North America with them minus a grizzly.


Sure a 30-06 will take a black bear, but a magnum would be a much safer choice for a grizzly or the even larger Brown Bear. When you are hunting dangerous game that could and does hunt you back - larger calibers are the safer choice.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (May 29, 2021)

Professor said:


> My top 10 without stepping into the magnums.
> 
> 338 Federal
> 30-06
> ...


The 338, 375 and 416 are all magnums.


----------



## SC Hunter (May 29, 2021)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Sure a 30-06 will take a black bear, but a magnum would be a much safer choice for a grizzly or the even larger Brown Bear. When you are hunting dangerous game that could and does hunt you back - larger calibers are the safer choice.


If I were to hunt a brown bear or Grizzly I'd definitely be carrying something bigger than a 30-06. No doubt about that at all.


----------



## coolbreezeroho (May 29, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Article has no logic to it. No 30-06 and the 40 calibers ignored.



I say 3006 with a core lok 220 should be plenty


----------



## Buckman18 (May 29, 2021)

Id take a 30-06 on a brown or grizzly bear hunt, without hesitation. Total 100% confidence.


----------



## Dutch (May 29, 2021)

My bear caliber choice. The .444...270gr. Gold Dot JFP @ 2200fps will hammer a bear good.


----------



## Professor (May 29, 2021)

Rich Kaminski said:


> The 338, 375 and 416 are all magnums.


.338 Federal is a .308 necked up to .338. .338-06 is obviously a 30-06 necked up to .338. Both .375 and .416 Ruger are beltless cartridges that fit in a standard length bolt action. So, none of them are magnums.


----------



## Professor (May 29, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> Id take a 30-06 on a brown or grizzly bear hunt, without hesitation. Total 100% confidence.


You are certainly correct and I would feel very confident with a 30-06 and 220 gr projectile. But, if I ever get the chance to hunt brown bear I will be toting my 416 Ruger and shooting 400 gr DGX Bonded Bullets. Big, bone-crushing bullets going 2400 fps.


----------



## Mattval (May 30, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> Id take a 30-06 on a brown or grizzly bear hunt, without hesitation. Total 100% confidence.


If using a 30/06 for Grizz or Brown Bears i would use a 200 Swift A-frame.
Now given a choice I would choose a 375 Ruger.


----------



## Buckman18 (May 30, 2021)

Mattval said:


> If using a 30/06 for Grizz or Brown Bears i would use a 200 Swift A-frame.
> Now given a choice I would choose a 375 Ruger.



Id shoot either 180 gr winchester power points (these penetrate very well) or accu bonds


----------



## Para Bellum (May 31, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> Id take a 30-06 on a brown or grizzly bear hunt, without hesitation. Total 100% confidence.



Some folks “need” bigger calibers.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 31, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Some folks “need” bigger calibers.



I believe in using enough gun to get the job done.  Especially on dangerous game, like grizzly, I'd want to put the animal down fast.  However, I think there's a lot of bear hunters that have never killed a bear that don't realize just how easy it is to kill a black bear.  I'd venture a guess that there have been more bears killed with a 30/30 than any other caliber.  It's more than enough gun.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (May 31, 2021)

I've killed bears with a 22 hornet, 223, 243,7mm08, 35 rem and a 50. Cal smokepole.  243 accounted for most and  always did a fine job for me.


----------



## Mattval (May 31, 2021)

tree cutter 08 said:


> I've killed bears with a 22 hornet, 223, 243,7mm08, 35 rem and a 50. Cal smokepole.  243 accounted for most and  always did a fine job for me.


That is quite the resume there!  Do you have any stories you wish to share?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 1, 2021)

Mattval said:


> That is quite the resume there!  Do you have any stories you wish to share?


Lost 2 bears, one was with the 35 and other with smoke pole. I'll chalk the on up with the 35 to being young and bad shotplacement.  Bled like no other I've seen. Bedded about a dozen times but never found it. One I shot a few years ago with the smoke pole was a 30 yard chip shot. Smoke cleared and he was bitting his belly like he was fighting yellow jackets. Trotted off over the ridge never to be seen again. Not a speck of blood. Lead hollow point. Tracked around 150 yards on track and lost him in all the bear sign. Went back next day then again week later and nothing.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 2, 2021)

Dutch said:


> My bear caliber choice. The .444...270gr. Gold Dot JFP @ 2200fps will hammer a bear good.
> 
> View attachment 1082803



Sold mine but I can still feel the thump.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jun 3, 2021)

Professor said:


> .338 Federal is a .308 necked up to .338. .338-06 is obviously a 30-06 necked up to .338. Both .375 and .416 Ruger are beltless cartridges that fit in a standard length bolt action. So, none of them are magnums.


*375* Weatherby *Magnum*, developed by Roy Weatherby in 1944, *is* an “improved” version *of* the . *375 H&H*, meaning the body taper has been removed to increase powder capacity. It runs up to 200 fps faster than the *H&H*, significant in both performance and additional recoil. Its big brother, the .


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jun 3, 2021)

Professor said:


> .338 Federal is a .308 necked up to .338. .338-06 is obviously a 30-06 necked up to .338. Both .375 and .416 Ruger are beltless cartridges that fit in a standard length bolt action. So, none of them are magnums.


*.416 Remington Magnum - Wikipedia*
https://en.wikipedia.org › wiki ›



The ._416_ Remington _Magnum_ is a ._416_ caliber (10.57 mm) cartridge of belted bottlenecked design. The cartridge was intended as a dangerous game hunting ..


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jun 3, 2021)

Professor said:


> .338 Federal is a .308 necked up to .338. .338-06 is obviously a 30-06 necked up to .338. Both .375 and .416 Ruger are beltless cartridges that fit in a standard length bolt action. So, none of them are magnums.


*.338 Winchester Magnum - Wikipedia*
https://en.wikipedia.org › wiki ›



The ._338_ Winchester _Magnum_ is a ._338_ in (8.6 mm) caliber, belted, rimless, bottlenecked cartridge introduced in 1958 by Winchester Repeating Arms. It is based ...
Shoulder diameter: .491 in (12.5 mm)
Overall length: 3.340 in (84.8 mm)
Rim diameter: .532 in (13.5 mm)
Maximum pressure: 64,000 psi
‎Cartridge history · ‎Design and specifications · ‎Performance · ‎Sporting usage


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jun 3, 2021)

Professor said:


> .338 Federal is a .308 necked up to .338. .338-06 is obviously a 30-06 necked up to .338. Both .375 and .416 Ruger are beltless cartridges that fit in a standard length bolt action. So, none of them are magnums.


Professor, I just responded to your comments proving that you are wrong about the 338, 375 and 416 not being magnums. By the way, the Brown Bear in my avatar with me - I took in Russia using a Sako 375 Magnum. Professor - you just got schooled! LOL


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 3, 2021)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Professor, I just responded to your comments proving that you are wrong about the 338, 375 and 416 not being magnums. By the way, the Brown Bear in my avatar with me - I took in Russia using a Sako 375 Magnum. Professor - you just got schooled! LOL


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 3, 2021)

C'mon Professor... tell him!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 5, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I believe in using enough gun to get the job done.  Especially on dangerous game, like grizzly, I'd want to put the animal down fast.  However, I think there's a lot of bear hunters that have never killed a bear that don't realize just how easy it is to kill a black bear.  I'd venture a guess that there have been more bears killed with a 30/30 than any other caliber.  It's more than enough gun.


Absolutely. Back when I used to bear hunt with hounds all the time, my crew (and all the rest of the crews)  mostly toted .30/30s. You would see the occasional .35 or Ruger .44 carbine. Never once saw anybody in the first few decades of my life tote a bolt-action of any kind or caliber to bear hunt with. Not a single person, ever.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jun 5, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Absolutely. Back when I used to bear hunt with hounds all the time, my crew (and all the rest of the crews)  mostly toted .30/30s. You would see the occasional .35 or Ruger .44 carbine. Never once saw anybody in the first few decades of my life tote a bolt-action of any kind or caliber to bear hunt with. Not a single person, ever.



Me neither. Hard to beat an old top ejection model 94 Winchester, especially when every pawn shop had 10 in stock for $150-200.

Hard to believe they are bringing what they are today.


----------



## Professor (Jun 8, 2021)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Professor, I just responded to your comments proving that you are wrong about the 338, 375 and 416 not being magnums. By the way, the Brown Bear in my avatar with me - I took in Russia using a Sako 375 Magnum. Professor - you just got schooled! LOL


Sorry for the delay. I just read this. I am not a big argument guy, and I don't want one here. I will offer some clarifications. The term "magnum" does not pertain to the caliber. It has to do with the cartridge. So, the same bullet can be fired from both magnum and non-magnum cartridges. Your examples are the 375 Weatherby Magnum, the 338 Winchester Magnum, and the 416 Remington Magnum. Obviously, these are all magnums. The 338 Win magnum will fit in some manufacturers' long actions, but in others, it requires a magnum action. Both the 375 Weatherby and 416 Remington Magnum require a magnum action. All three are belted magnums. Now, I did not include any of these three cartridges in my list of ten favorite bear calibers. The 338-06 is a non-belted / long action caliber. The 338 Federal is a non-belted / short action caliber. The 375 Ruger is a shortened 375 H&H case. Basically, it is a 375 H&H without the belt. The 416 Ruger is the 375 Ruger necked up to a .416. Both are non-belted and fit in a long action. This is what makes these calibers unique. Otherwise, they would not sell.


----------



## Professor (Jun 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Absolutely. Back when I used to bear hunt with hounds all the time, my crew (and all the rest of the crews)  mostly toted .30/30s. You would see the occasional .35 or Ruger .44 carbine. Never once saw anybody in the first few decades of my life tote a bolt-action of any kind or caliber to bear hunt with. Not a single person, ever.


same for deer. I had this conversation with a friend yesterday. We ALL shot 30-30s and 35 Remington lever actions. My uncle shot a Ruger 44 mag carbine, and very rarely did we run up on someone with a bolt action rifle.


----------



## jrickman (Jun 8, 2021)

Any list named "10 best [insert critter name that doesn't fly] guns" that doesn't have 30-30 and 30-06 on it ain't worth my time.


----------



## Professor (Jun 8, 2021)

jrickman said:


> Any list named "10 best [insert critter name that doesn't fly] guns" that doesn't have 30-30 and 30-06 on it ain't worth my time.


I agree. All the bears killed with a 30-30 plus all the bears killed with a 30-06 is greater than all the rest of the bears killed by any caliber.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Jul 17, 2021)

If I were planning to go on a hunt for grizzly or browns, I would probably take a 338 or 375.

If the opportunity to hunt them came along on short notice and I could only take the 30/06, I'd go without giving it a second thought!




https://www.ammoland.com/2017/06/be...-world-record-grizzly-and-more/#axzz70v3DxemZ


----------



## Bobby Bigtime (Jul 18, 2021)

I am late to join this. Bears (black) can be hunted with most good deer rifles. Most of them I have seen taken were a result of happenstance by deer and elk hunters myself included. I would say my 6.5 Swede would be minimum if the range wasn't stretched. When going after them in the spring I use 30-06 and 308. Would be comfortable with my 450 bushmaster if I knew ranges were close to moderate. Here out west they can be in your lap or at extended range so versatile is key. 10 best would be kind of a poke. There is always the chance of a grizzly encounter here so too much is better than not enough. I would hate to have a creedmore if that happened, but better than unarmed. One of my buddies in highschool took a big cinnamon with a 243. Professor had a pretty good list.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime (Jul 18, 2021)

Scott had a great list. I would like to add that if I was blessed enough with an opportunity to hunt griz, I'm pretty sure one of my 30-06 rifles would be my choice. Faith, confidence, familiarity over nearly 50 years would be what I want with me. I won't throw rocks at somebody else's choice though.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 19, 2021)

Professor said:


> I agree. All the bears killed with a 30-30 plus all the bears killed with a 30-06 is greater than all the rest of the bears killed by any caliber.



for the guys in here wanting more than an 06 to go after griz... how many do you think were killed with a 50 Hawken, with no quick follow up shot?  Not that I think the 50 Hawken is the ideal bear gun, but it seems to me that we have all been bitten by the magnum bug, and think that if we don't have the latest hyped magnum, we are undergunned. 

Now, I am not an expert on griz hunting, but I do know that the 06 has taken them by the hundreds over the years.  I even read where an indian girl took one with a .22LR.  IIRC, she was walking a trail, saw it coming, stepped to the side, and when it started by, shot it in the ear.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Jul 19, 2021)

Professor said:


> My top 10 without stepping into the magnums.
> 
> 338 Federal
> 30-06
> ...



I just got a 338 federal and took it to Alaska for a test drive this spring. 250 grain nosler did the trick. I'm really excited to put it through the ringer this fall!

Magpul hunter stock, leupold freedom vx 1.5-4x20  scope


----------



## ScarFoot (Jul 23, 2021)

I love my Marlin 1895 45-70, Ive killed two bears with it one over 500 lbs,  the ability to shoot again seals the dear for me. Break shoulder/s with first shot then shoot again. It Put both of them down with a follow up before they got out of sight. For close range heavy cover you couldn't sell me anything else, If you may have longer shot opportunities a .308 semi auto in your preffered make would be second for me, I use an Ar-10 in those applications. Would like an M1A.


----------

